# training in the heat



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to say that I try to cut the training times when it's hot, but I still get them in anyway in case I wind up picking up an outdoor show (I don't plan on it, but it might happen). 

Er... but it doesn't usually get hotter than 95 degrees, if that. :uhoh:

Maybe aim for light work? I know my dog wallows in water like a walrus when it's hot. Only, um... it's never been that hot.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Dogs can overheat doing water work too. Just work them sensibly I think you will be fine. Plenty of 'fresh' water too. 

Ann


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's "only" around 90 here, but it's way too hot to do anything in the pond (and we're lucky, it's almost right in our front yard). The water is just too warm to be all that enjoyable or to even help cool down the dogs. We'll go out very early morning and on occasion late evening... but just too warm.

Our training for today has been indoors duration targeting and running outside for 30 seconds of frantic tugging and then coming back inside to sprawl on the floor....


----------

